

Ask HN: def startups_for_oldies?; true; end - gareth_at_work

Surely there is a model for succesful startups that does not depend on a smart, energetic teenager with no responsibilities working non-stop for 6 months?<p>def startups_for_oldies?;
  true; # please enter the formula here
end
======
sdrinf
Part1: take a cold hard look around. What do people want? Most of these
"smart, energetic teenager with no responsibilities" are hyped up on The Next
Big Thing, which has historically a very poor hobby-to-business conversion
rate.

Don't do that.

With the life expectancy growing, there are literally thousands of
opportunities for people over the age of 30, 50: unlike teenagers, these guys
actually have money, are catching up to new technologies, AND are _massively
undeserved_.

So pull your head out of the media, and start looking at things right around
you.

Part2, market: if you're over 30, you are massively more well-positioned to
have a good chance of stumbling upon problems, that actually makes money:
proper life-experience is a massive competitive advantage you have over these
kiddies. So are all your connections, the people who know, and trust you, AND
have probems and money they can give you to solve theirs.

Use your frequent miles to validate ideals, and start charging pre-product.
Use the resources gathered this way to push yourself through execution.

Part3, resources: if your business idea involves computer / new technology,
and implementation is a week point of yours, do not be afraid to trust that
part to other, more competent people -the "smart energetic teenager with no
responsibilities". If the fundamentals of the opportunity are strong enough
that you can put together enough resources, you can, and should use these guys
to your advantage: contact eg. local dorms, universities, or even high-schools
for cheap, and highly qualified talent.

This is by no scratch of imagination a complete formula, but should be enough
to get you over the paralysis, and start actually doing things.

Best of luck -a youngster

------
bennyk
Excellent reply.I am one of those people who after making and losing can say
this one will be much more sustainable.So I use young for some things, tech
stuff, quick thinking. A little older for more mature and responsible work.And
older still for their particular experience.Just do it!

------
laxk
The age doesn't matter.

